# For those of you uncomfortable with complete silence when creating like me



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

simply noise [I like pink noise best.]
my noise
rainy mood [+ music of your choice = bliss]
nature sounds
jazz and rain
rainy cafe [great to paint to!]
soundrown
calm sound [also has visuals]
ambient mixer [Gryffindor Common Room is great for studying.]
noisli


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

...


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

Ill look into this thank you so much ^^


----------



## Makro (Mar 11, 2015)

Holy cow these are great, thank you!


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

hmmmm


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

While silence doesn't bother me at all, ambient sounds like rain are both soothing and invoke a need to weave music and other sounds around the steady pattern of rain.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

silence isnt uncomfortable for me (in fact silence reveals a lot about ourselves... but some of those sounds do effort some type of imaginative movement, I would definitely listen to it if I was making a storyboard or comic, for sure. especially the ambient ones, I went directly to that. Otherwise, with the type of art I do, I need classical music, or orchestrated pieces most of the time. its just how it goes for me.


----------

